# New from Memphis



## Rob S (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats! Beekeeping seems to be part science and part art. It's analytical and intuitive at the same time. Do what you think is best and live with whatever happens! Memphis makes good honey!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck this year!


----------



## ShrekVa (Jan 13, 2011)

Welcome, I'm living in collierville. Good luck.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## popeye (Apr 21, 2013)

Welcome to BeeSource


----------

